# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  S2 coffee (cafe sân thượng)

## s2 coffee

:-*Bạn là một người luôn bận rộn với công việc hay bạn muốn tìm một nơi nào đó thật yên tĩnh để ngắm cảnh đêm của thành phố hãy đến với S2 COFFEE là một nơi lý tưởng để bạn tìm đến.8-}
S2 COFFEE với không gian thoáng mát và không khí trong lành từ cây cỏ thiên nhiên sẽ giúp bạn cảm thấy dễ chịu hơn sau thời gian làm việc căng thẳng và không gian yên tĩnh hòa lẫn với dòng nhạc du dương sẽ là nơi lý tưởng để họp mặt bạn bè hoặc với những người quan trọng nhất của mình. 
Ngoài ra bạn còn có thể ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn lúc chiều tàn hoặc ngắm cảnh đêm của thành phố với những ngọn đèn lấp lánh tạo cho nơi đây một không khí lãng mạn.
Nước uống đa dạng phong phú và giá cả phải chăng từ 18k đến 30k và thức ăn từ 10k đến 20k.












Hãy để S2 COFFEE cùng bạn tận hưởng hương vị của cuộc sống
Địa chỉ: Tầng 9, 614 – 616 – 618 đường 3/2, P.14, Q.10
Điện thoại: 0903399948

----------


## s2 coffee

up cho mọi người thấy đây

----------


## lunas2

nhìn từ trên xuống đẹp thật

----------

